# Bumper Love



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My four month old puppy Flip had his first experience with a bumper tonight. We just did a few fun retrieves in the living room. What surprised me was how much he loved the bumper! I put it away in a basket after we were done with it, and he keeps running to the basket and trying to get the bumper out. Of course he loves to retrieve anything, but I've never had him try to get a particular toy back once I've put it up, he just finds something else to play with.

It's a nice change from Conner, who, despite going crazy for ducks, thinks bumpers are totally stupid. He did learn to enjoy going after them a little after force fetch, but over all he just considers them a dumb piece of plastic.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is great news! Ain't it grand when they love to retrieve like that?!?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have a true retriever on your hands. It is funny how dogs pick their favorite playthings. Oakly prefers his plush bird toys and Caue is a ball boy.


----------

